# What is your view on "time"? Does it exist?



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello SJ typed people,

*What is your view on "time"? 

Do you think it really it exists?*


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a measure of a commodity in short supply.


----------



## NEH (Mar 31, 2013)

default settings said:


> Hello SJ typed people,
> 
> *What is your view on "time"?
> 
> Do you think it really it exists?*


I think it exists, but is relative to your location in space. If I understand correctly, you don't see a star explode until hundreds or thousands of years later because it takes so long for its light to travel through space. So theoretically, someone looking at Earth from light years away on a distant planet would be able to see us as we are now, even though by the time they saw us we would be long dead. So in that sense, time exists but is completely relative to where you are in space. That idea fascinates me.

Why are you asking? Is this a trick question?


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

I was asking because I've heard a few people assert that time doesn't really exist. 

So I was wondering what your take on it was.


----------



## unclestein (Apr 2, 2013)

A very interesting way of looking at this concept was illustrated in a novel written by Robert L Forward called "Dragons Egg".


----------



## warghh (Dec 29, 2012)

Time is relative, and I could apply Einstein's crazy Theory of Relativity here, but I'm not quite sure what you're asking.

I think that given I can remember events that happened yesterday, a few days ago, and in the past, time has progressed. So in a way I'll equate time to different events.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Time is a human invention. It does not exist. The future does not exist, the past does not exist. 'The now' that does not quite exist either but that is where living is done. Time: There is only an ever changing motion and that produces the effect of time. To my ability to tell everything is motion. 

This, for now, is what I think of time.
There are some more strange things but no reason to go into it.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

default settings said:


> I was asking because I've heard a few people assert that time doesn't really exist.
> 
> So I was wondering what your take on it was.


Ooooh, I like the sound of it =).


----------



## WisePhoneX (May 7, 2013)

Of course it exists. The questions is... What exactly is it?


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Naturally it is something measured and that is made aware to us from its consequences.

In this case motion and rates of change and the like.

While the formal definitions and measures are human inventions, even if they were never constructed there still would be something that causes people to eventually terminate.

Thus it is a symbol or description rather than a definition of something specific and external, or a nature we attempt to encapsulate or grasp through the concept we tend to refer to as time.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Time = Money

Money = Hoes

Hoes = Herpes

Herpes = Chicken Pox

Chicken Pox = Po Pot

Po Pot = Dictator

Thus Time is a dictator that forces us the think about the future in a linear manner. It's why we plan for anything, otherwise we would just go into the future to so that we can study it, and kill our foes the right way in the past. Thus creating a cluster fuck.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

Time exists. Time is relative. For us, here on earth, the sun rises and sets to complete a day- this is because the earth rotates. Then, the earth rotates around the sun. We call one full completion of this rotation a year- which I'm sure you're familiar with. The earth is also tilted, which makes the sun shine differently any given time of year, among other factors, creating distinct seasons. Seasons, which include- planting and harvest (spring and fall) times in certain parts of the world. These facts are the foundation of the human concept of time. 

Smaller fractions of a day were decided by sun up and sun down, then hours, then seconds. I happen to know that the second as we know it is actually based on the vibration of a, i think it's, magnesium atom. 

Time passes naturally. The sun rises and falls. Its a part of our natural world. Seconds and chiming each hour, however, is a human practice. I think its a necessary and useful tool in our lives. Gives us scope, helps us make goals and gives us perspective and control.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

For matter to not instantaneously disappear into nothingness, time must exist. For our brains to comprehend it (or not) is only an artifact of time. For matter to exist and endure defines time in its simplest paradigm.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Of course it exists, but it's just a measurement of, well...time. It's like asking if math exists...


----------



## Violet Water (May 25, 2013)

default settings said:


> Hello SJ typed people,
> 
> *What is your view on "time"?
> 
> Do you think it really it exists?*


Lol why are you only asking SJ's about this?


----------



## ludoed (Jun 25, 2012)

Still waiting for a response from an ESTJ, i was told they have the most peculiar perception of it.


----------



## Vlad3060 (Aug 15, 2013)

Time absolutely exists. It's a fundamental part of the fabric of this Universe. To claim otherwise is absurd.

How we perceive time and it's effects on us is wholly dependent on the individuals mind.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

It exists in the form of deadlines, which is all I need to know.


----------



## jenteal (Aug 20, 2013)

Pinion said:


> It exists in the form of deadlines, which is all I need to know.


Exactly


----------

